# 1969 Tempest Convertible Rear Quarters



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello All,
I searched the threads but couldn't seem to find an answer.

I want to put full quarters on the rear of this convertible. When I bought the car, the person I bought it from had two non convertible full rear quarters that I took. Can these be cut to use as "patches" into the existing quarters or are there too many other differences in the panels?

Also, I read an earlier thread about outer rear wheelhousings for the convertible not being available and there was no real solution presented. If the answer to the above is that it can be made to fit, can a non convertible outer housing work with it?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Review my restoration thread and you will see nearly all the step by step pictures. Thread title has Voodoo II in it....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

